# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Pascali

## florieconomy

A eshte e mundur qe me ndihmen pascal te bej programe aplikatvie te thjeshta ,
Psh dua te krijoj nje program ne pascal qe sa here ekzekutohet ai program menjehere te bej fshirjen e disa folderave qe kam tek mydocuments ne recyclebin, apo te me hapi nje program te ri psh paintin,, *A eshte e mudnur te behen gjera te tilla me pacal, a eshte e mundur qe me ane te pascalit te krijosh nje program qe ne te programohet ekzekutimi i programeve kompjtuerike ne kompjuter ,FALEMINDERIT,,,*

----------


## francovice

*Realizon fshirjen e nje dokumenti nga HDD*



```
Var Dokumenti : Text; 
Begin
 Assign(Dokumenti,'C:\teksti.txt');
 Erase (Dokumenti); 
End.
```

----------


## florieconomy

Kete Gje Po Por Un E Kerkoj Fshirjen E Nje Dokumenti Tip Exe,jpeg,apo Dicka Tjeter Jo Tip Text,faleminderit

----------


## doublex

> Kete Gje Po Por Un E Kerkoj Fshirjen E Nje Dokumenti Tip Exe,jpeg,apo Dicka Tjeter Jo Tip Text,faleminderit


Ne vend te *.txt shkruaj *.exe,*.jpg etj

----------

